# I've been acting insanely jealous while



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

pregnant  Like ridiculous stuff, like DH asks a question about an actress and I'm all over him about it. I normally am only a little bit jealous (I wish I never was) but being pregnant I am a hormonal MESS. 

Please tell me to stop, I don't want to be a crazy wife, upsetting everyone. I want our child #1 to see us happy again and not nit picking, arguing etc. I wish I could stop focusing on DH and just make myself happy


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Book yourself in for a facial, a manicure and a hairdo and get plenty of exercise (after checking with your doc about the latter first, of course). Try focusing on doing things to make yourself feel good so that you focus less on your DH. The hormones can be erratic in pregnancy, so do whatever it takes to weather the 'storm.' Bite your tongue when you're feeling insecure over silly stuff - this will pass!


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Sweetmaya (Feb 14, 2013)

Tell HIM... Just as nice as you told us... Sit down and cuddle and tell him of your feelings and insecurities... And tell him that is all because you love him so much.... He'll cut you some slack...  

Congrats!!


----------

